# Temporizador de 5 minutos con 555



## joseagustin (Ene 6, 2011)

se que hay temas similares pero no me sirbieron mucho 
tengo que hacer un temporizador de 5 minutos con un 555, es decir luego de 5 minutos se deve prender un led, y si es posible que se mantenga prendido un led mientras funciona si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradesco


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 6, 2011)

Invierte la señal con otro 555 conectando la salida del primero configurado como monoestable al umbral y disparo del 2º. Pon también el condensador de la pata 5 y masa, deja libre descarga y conecta reset (pata 4) a Vcc para evitar su reseteo. Con esto conseguirás que al pasar los 5 minutos donde la salida del 1º está en alta  y la del 2º en baja, se cambien los papeles y la 2ª tire a alta hasta que la primera no vuelva a tirar a alta (hasta que nuevamente comience la temporización)
Por cierto, ¿para qué lo quieres?

Josefe17


----------



## Scooter (Ene 6, 2011)

Si necesitas precisión deberías de considerar temporizadores con contadores o descontadores digitales. Ajustar a 5 min exactos te puede llevar dos días. Otra cosa es que sea "mas o menos" cinco minutos.


----------



## joseagustin (Ene 8, 2011)

muchas gracias josefe17 pero no me quedo claro podrias embiarme un dibujo o explicarmelo mas claramente
muchisimas gracias


> Invierte la señal con otro 555 conectando la salida del primero configurado como monoestable al umbral y disparo del 2º. Pon también el condensador de la pata 5 y masa, deja libre descarga y conecta reset (pata 4) a Vcc para evitar su reseteo. Con esto conseguirás que al pasar los 5 minutos donde la salida del 1º está en alta y la del 2º en baja, se cambien los papeles y la 2ª tire a alta hasta que la primera no vuelva a tirar a alta (hasta que nuevamente comience la temporización)
> Por cierto, ¿para qué lo quieres?
> 
> Josefe17





> Si necesitas precisión deberías de considerar temporizadores con contadores o descontadores digitales.



como puedo hacer el descontador digital, necesito display?


----------



## DanielU (Ene 8, 2011)

Cd4017                                                                           .


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2011)

5 minutos son 300 segundos, así que con tres 4017 y una puerta and de tres entradas vale.
La cuestión es que si pretendes ajustar con un potenciometro cinco minutos, evidentemente, tardas cinco minutos (o mas) en comprobar el ajuste así que cada vez que toques tienes que esperar ese tiempo para comprobarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

¿ Miraste esto ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/dos-modelos-contadores-seteables-seudo-aporte-27518/


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Este es el esquema que digo:



La fórmula para calcular el condensador y la resistencia de carga es

[LATEX]t(s)=ln3*C(F)*R(\Omega)[/LATEX]

Va en livewire y en jpg

Josefe17


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2011)

hola, me podes contar que hace ese circuito ??

josefe:
que feo queusan el 555 yo justo ahora estoy usandolo.......
me puse a ver tu circuito y el segundo 555 solo lo usas como un inversor.

o me equivoco ??
para prender ese led .


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Realmente era para enseñar a joseagustin como invertir la señal.
Realmente ha tenido usos mejores, sobre todo para invertir la señal de salida de un 555 al 50% para una mesa de luces. Luego subo esquema.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2011)

¿Y no es suficiente con poner el led "al revés"? osea el ánodo a positivo y el cátodo a la pata tres con una resistencia en serie, claro.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2011)

a esa iba  scooter


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Este es el cacharro.



Realmente los voltímetros serían los faders de la mesa de luces (analógica) y no llevarían masa. La idea de invertir con un 555 me llegó de esta casa (del foro) tras leer e investigar y probar de todo (PNP conectados a la descarga, inversores NPN-PNP, puertas lógicas, operacionales...) y eso hice. Lo del relé es para apagar todo con un pulsador y ya estaba harto de probar y fui a lo rápido. Hay un LM7812 ya que la mesa da 20V, pero livewire solo tiene 7805.


----------



## joseagustin (Ene 9, 2011)

muchas gracias a todos, 
josefe17 me ha sido muy util el diagrama. muchas gracias
fogonazo el circuito que me mandaste me va a ser muy util para perfeccionar mi proyecto. muchisimas gracias



> ¿ Miraste esto ?


el link que me mandaste tiene displays con 4 salidas cada uno como pudo yo cambiarlos por uno de 9 salidas (7 segmentos)


----------



## joseagustin (Ene 9, 2011)

> Cd4017 (DanielU)





> 5 minutos son 300 segundos, así que con tres 4017 y una puerta and de tres entradas vale.
> La cuestión es que si pretendes ajustar con un potenciometro cinco minutos, evidentemente, tardas cinco minutos (o mas) en comprobar el ajuste así que cada vez que toques tienes que esperar ese tiempo para comprobarlo.





> Este es el esquema que digo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muchas gracias a cada uno de ustedes , me han ayudado muchisimo y ya pude terminar de armar el circuito en el simuladora, por eso les repito muchisimas gracias
jose agustin


----------



## javilette (Ene 13, 2011)

a ver si me podeis ayudar en el esquema para un led que cuando lo alimente no con pulsador si no alimentacion tengo 12v encienda un led y este se apage solo al pasar los 10 segundos mas o menos. segun he leido por ahi podria hacerlo con la resistencia de 500 onhmios y condensador de 1000 nanofaradios (1 microfaradio) . ¿esto lo puedo conseguir sin pulsador simplemente al meterle alimentacion al circuito?.¿el circuito puede trabajar bien todo en 12 voltios o seria mejor con 5v? si es asi habia pensado en alimentarlo a traves de un L7805cv.a ver si me podeis ayudar 

    gracias y un saludo


----------



## joseagustin (Ene 15, 2011)

> a ver si me podeis ayudar en el esquema para un led que cuando lo alimente no con pulsador si no alimentacion tengo 12v encienda un led y este se apage solo al pasar los 10 segundos mas o menos. segun he leido por ahi podria hacerlo con la resistencia de 500 onhmios y condensador de 1000 nanofaradios (1 microfaradio) . ¿esto lo puedo conseguir sin pulsador simplemente al meterle alimentacion al circuito?.¿el circuito puede trabajar bien todo en 12 voltios o seria mejor con 5v? si es asi habia pensado en alimentarlo a traves de un L7805cv.a ver si me podeis ayudar
> 
> gracias y un saludo



no se si te ayuda pero puedes regular el tiempo del apagado del led.
saludos


----------

